# Best secret service buildings.



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Best secret service building.*

New construction of "Bundesnachichtendienst" in Berlin.

The new BND secret service monster on the Chausseestraße in the middle of Berlin. The property is ten acres in size and the main building is nine stories high. The office area measures 260,000 square feet. This is equivalent to 35 football fields. 
The first 170 BND employees (of 4000) attracted this week into the BND headquarters .









http://www.bild.de/news/inland/bnd/millionengrab-bnd-zentrale-35374060.bild.html

Photo: Action Press









Quelle und © Robert Grahn / euroluftbild.de


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*NSA-Hauptquartier in Maryland / USA*









Online Focus


----------



## bbcwallander (Mar 22, 2013)

*The Doughnut (GCHQ), Cheltenham, UK*

The Government Communications Headquarters (GCHQ) is a British intelligence agency responsible for providing signals intelligence (SIGINT) and information assurance to the British government and armed forces. Based in "The Doughnut", in the suburbs of Cheltenham, it operates under the formal direction of the Joint Intelligence Committee (JIC) alongside the Security Service (MI5), the Secret Intelligence Service (MI6) and Defence Intelligence (DI). GCHQ is the responsibility of the UK Secretary of State for Foreign and Commonwealth Affairs, but it is not a part of the Foreign Office and its Director ranks as a Permanent Secretary.


GCHQ Building at Cheltenham, Gloucestershire by Defence Images, on Flickr


----------



## bbcwallander (Mar 22, 2013)

*SIS Building (MI6), London, UK*

The headquarters of the British Secret Intelligence Service (SIS) (also known as "MI6"), at Vauxhall Cross, is located at 85 Albert Embankment in Vauxhall, a south western part of central London, on the bank of the River Thames beside Vauxhall Bridge. It is known within the intelligence community as "Legoland" and also "Babylon-on-Thames" due to its resemblance to an ancient Babylonian ziggurat.


MI6 Headquarters by Lewis Henson, on Flickr


----------



## bbcwallander (Mar 22, 2013)

*Thames House (MI5), London, UK*

Thames House is a Grade II listed building in Millbank, London, on the north bank of the River Thames adjacent to Lambeth Bridge. Originally used as offices by Imperial Chemical Industries (ICI) it has served as the headquarters of the UK Security Service (commonly known as MI5) since December 1994. It also served as the London headquarters of the Northern Ireland Office (NIO) until March 2013.


Thames House MI5 Millbank by sarflondondunc, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the ones in Berlin and Cheltenham.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

The Ben Chifley Building, ASIO headquarters, Canberra





PDF brochure about the building


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I find "The Doughnut" also best. It's a bit like an oversized donut.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*CIA-Headquarters Langley, Virginia (USA)*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz (BfV) Cologne & Berlin*

The BfV is a domestic intelligence service, whose task is to monitor the free democratic basic order. 
Among other things he observed right radical associations, Islamic fundamentalist and Islamist organizations and other unconstitutional organizations in Germany.

*Federal Office for Protection of the Constitution in Cologne*









Wikipedia

*New building at Treptower Park in Berlin*


----------



## waldenbg (Feb 2, 2011)

Communications Security Establishment Canada new headquarters, connected to the Canadian Security Intelligence Service headquarters.


----------



## AkarrSarren (Mar 2, 2014)

La Direction Centrale du Renseignement Intérieur (Central Directorate of Homeland Intelligence, DCRI) is a French intelligence agency.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

KGB FSB (Federal Security Service) headquarters, Moscow. 









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/здание%20фсб%20на%20лубянке/users/maks-landkovskij/view/334425?page=0&search_author=maks-landkovskij&how=week&type=image











GRU, Glavnoye Razvedyvatel'noye Upravleniye/Main Intelligence Directorate headquarters, Moscow








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Intelligence_Directorate_(Russia)









http://dialogforum.net/showthread.php?t=772&page=3&

SVR, (Sluzhba Vneshney Razvedki) Foreign Intelligence Service headquarters, Moscow



























^^large


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*China - Ministry of State Security Bureau in Wuhan, Hubei*


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Very intresting!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

waldenbg said:


> Communications Security Establishment Canada new headquarters, connected to the Canadian Security Intelligence Service headquarters.
> ..


Ny vote is for this one. some mentioned above are just awful.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

^ ^So I like the British Secret Intelligence Service and the Government Communications Headquarters at best. 
Maybe even the NSA Hauptquatier.

The Communications Security Establishment in Canada I find rather a bit boring.


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

*Security Information Agency Of Serbia (Bezbednosno Informativna Agencija Srbije - BIA)* - www.bia.gov.rs

_Headquarters - Belgrade, Serbia_


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2003)

*Dutch Algemene Inlichtingen en Veiligheids Dienst*

Algemene Inlichtingen en Veiligheids Dienst (General Intelligence and Security Service), Zoetermeer, the Netherlands.


----------



## levinovice (May 4, 2014)

The Doughnut (GCHQ) looks really cool to me.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Biuro Bezpieczeństwa Narodowego (BBN) - National Security office - Warsaw, Poland*


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

*Agencja Bezpieczeństwa Wewnętrznego (ABW) - Internal Security Agency - Warsaw, Poland*


----------



## Idfha (May 5, 2014)

some mentioned above are just awful.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

FBI Headquarters (J. Edgar Hoover Building) - Washington DC








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FBI_Headquarters

The FBI is the federal investigative service for "regular" crimes and also for counter-intelligence within the US. But they do not operate overseas (except sometimes to assist foreign governments since they have vast expertise). Intelligence outside the US is the province of the CIA.


----------

